# A FEW FROM LAST EVENING - For Your C&C !



## Trever1t (Dec 31, 2012)

1)



FRE_2032-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

2)



FRE_1946-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3)



FRE_1995-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2012)

Good set Trever. I like #1 & 2  best. #3, I just don't know for me personally. It has the motion and I get the sense of fun, but I guess it just seems out of place with the other two.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Ron, yes each is meant to be taken on it's own merit, not as a set but definitely I agree it is a totally different mood than the others.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2012)

I understand Trever. They are all good, but I had to look at that one a minute or two. Where with the first two I just looked once at them and was "like it, it is a good photo."


----------



## Mully (Dec 31, 2012)

Love #3  has such a fun look about it...do you have a color version?


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 31, 2012)

I do but felt B&W gave it a much more nostalgic, timeless feel


----------



## tagan (Dec 31, 2012)

I really like #2.  The lighting on the building is very interesting.  In #1 I find myself distracted by the bright light behind the parking lot.  I feel it is taking away a bit from the intended subject.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice...  You should keep shooting like this.  Good job bud!  The only negative thing is #1 on her face.  I think you lighten it up too much on post.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 31, 2012)

I liked the kids on the amusement ride the most...very "fun-feeling" shot, that one! 

Wishing you a Merry New Year, and a great 2013!!!


----------



## invisible (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice set overall but #3 steals the show for me. I wouldn't mind seeing it in colour, but I can tell in advance that B&W was the right call  it does indeed look timeless.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you all, personally I like #3 the best too, reminds me off all the late summer traveling carny rides we went on as kids, the smell of popcorn, flashing lights and sounds.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the first one very much


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you all. Happy New Year!


----------



## paigew (Jan 1, 2013)

awesome! love 2 & 3


----------



## e.rose (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a really dumb question, but HOW did you capture #3?!  That's awesome!  You stopped the movement of the car but have movement elsewhere?!  HOW?!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jan 1, 2013)

im guessing he followed the point of focus on the kids while panning his camera


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2013)

e.rose said:


> This is a really dumb question, but HOW did you capture #3?!  That's awesome!  You stopped the movement of the car but have movement elsewhere?!  HOW?!



Panning?


----------



## shefjr (Jan 1, 2013)

I like number 3 the best. The movement is cool.


----------



## mishele (Jan 1, 2013)

#3!!! Nice job,bud!! I wouldn't mind seeing it in color, too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 1, 2013)

mishele said:


> #3!!! Nice job,bud!! I wouldn't mind seeing it in color, too.



Yea, Color please... maybe a light desat on it...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, I followed the action and maintained continuous focus. Thanks! I will post up a color version when I get back to the editing machine


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 1, 2013)

All 3 are good. The two are just kind'a "run of the mill" for me. 3 brings home the bacon. :thumbup:


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 4, 2013)

I like them all, but #3 is the best, hands down. The shadows add an extra touch of coolness, not that it needed it.


----------



## seakritter (Jan 5, 2013)

I really like 2 & 3, on #1 something went wrong on her face, it looks like plastic, that kind of ruined it for me


----------



## soflatechie (Jan 5, 2013)

I think they are very good.  Maybe it is just me but isn't #2 slightly leaning to the left?


----------



## seakritter (Jan 6, 2013)

soflatechie said:
			
		

> I think they are very good.  Maybe it is just me but isn't #2 slightly leaning to the left?



I think it looks like that because the building is not semantical, so the shot looks tilted, looking at the entrance comparing the front door area to the edge of the shot it looks pretty close


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, as close as I could get it. Thanks!


----------

